

Google Analytics Launches Real Time API In Beta - r4vik
http://analytics.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/google-analytics-launches-real-time-api.html

======
mqzaidi
After I wrote a script to scrape this data client side
([https://qzaidi.github.com/2013/06/23/dashboards-with-
dashing...](https://qzaidi.github.com/2013/06/23/dashboards-with-
dashing/?utm_source=hackernews)), I guess this was bound to happen. Murphy's
law

